# Wow !



## katie jane (Oct 26, 2009)

I never thought I'd be able to look back a the car crash of my marriage and divorce and say that is ever be happy again ! Well I woke up today feeling GREAT I'm in charge of the rest of my life ! How cool  
I even managed to talk to my ex at the checkout at costcos and walked away feeling yay !! I'm confident again happy and wow feeling great xxx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

katie jane said:


> I never thought I'd be able to look back a the car crash of my marriage and divorce and say that is ever be happy again ! Well I woke up today feeling GREAT I'm in charge of the rest of my life ! How cool
> I even managed to talk to my ex at the checkout at costcos and walked away feeling yay !! I'm confident again happy and wow feeling great xxx
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It is always a matter of time  

I am very happy for you, I also feel great. I even managed to make new friends! Yesterday specially I went out with them and feeling great, what is even better is that I don't need a girl now, I want to find love again but don't NEED it in order to be happy.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Knowing how you felt not long ago, and having been there myself, I am very, very happy for you.

You may still get jumped occasionally. Still happens to me and it's been over 2 years.

But ... the upside is that life takes on a very different, far more positive, and far more bright appearance - with or without the presence of a partner.

Now go out and live some more, get really good at it


----------



## katie jane (Oct 26, 2009)

Im having the best times  it's good to wake happy even better to sleep the whole night without worrying 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## i-like-tea (Feb 24, 2010)

we are happy to hear that you move to new life.


----------



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

It just took you a year right? Well for me it took me like 6 months. Honestly, I have been going through a crazy ride of soul searching, coming up with plans and then scratching them off, then coming up with other plans, and scratching them off, I have traveled more in these past 6 months than in the last 2 years. Then finally some of those plans have stuck like moving out to another city, learning another language, and planning on educating myself more to start a career that have always excited me. My friends/family think I am crazy but they have seen how I have come out of the depression state I was 2 or 3 months ago and they are happy to see me smile. I am becoming the jolly, crazy and fun person I used to be 

I am very very happy for you.


----------



## al0ne (Feb 10, 2010)

Great hearing that after months of feeling so low, there's light at the end of the tunnel.
I've been separated 3 months and going through every single emotion possible...
Just knowing that people have gone through the same and finally found more good days than bad ones, helps...


----------



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

1 month since I was told he wants out.... its official we are getting a divorce, so Im trying to get into a different mind set. There is no more fighting for this, its time to move forward and on. I will check up on this section for the positive feedback on moving on after crap like this. Glad to hear you people are on a good positive path!


----------



## katie jane (Oct 26, 2009)

i love getting up and knowing im in charge of my life  no more fighting , no more put downs ... im having the time of my life  met some really great people and im enjoying being able to work  rather then just being a servent to my ex .... 
take one day at a time but do it for you ! good luck everyone


----------



## mariem1967 (Dec 1, 2010)

Glad to see another example of brave woman who changed her life. This is good example for every woman who suffers in marriage to be strong and take an action in order to be happy again. No one can help you that much as you can do it for yourself.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

It is always so nice to see people enjoying their lives after the upheaval of a divorce. Thanks for updating and letting us share your happiness!


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats on getting through it! Isn't it incredible to find yourself singing along to a song or laughing out loud at some silly TV show again? Happiness just kind of sneaks up you and announces "I'm back!!!" 

You'll become very protective of your happiness which is a good thing because it helps you avoid any future drama.

Enjoy the day, it's your to enjoy however you like!
Cooper


----------

